# Transiting Switzerland



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This site http://www.truckinfo.ch/index.php5 will be useful if you are transiting Switzerland.

Don


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

We were in Switzerland last month, At Bonigen, Interlaken.

Took the trip up the Jungfraujoch, cost £75 each but well worth it, absolutely fantastic experience, luckily a sunny day so the views were breathtaking. It really was breathtaking, at well over 11,000 feet breathing was a little strained.

Almost matched it when travelling down to Florence, took a wrong turning and went up a steep hill. I do mean 'went up', it went up for fifteen miles, thankfully we went into cloud and couldn't really see the terrifying drop at the side of the road. Just when panic set in we reached the top, a sign said we were on a pass 2242 Metres high. Now that is what I call a hill!


----------

